# Rear Trunk Lights Rusting...



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> I just noticed today that the screws for the lights (which illuminate my rear license plate) are rusting and discoloring the plastic coating in front of the lights.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen? Ok, maybe I'm a bit picky but I will probably get it fixed none the less.


I haven't noticed but I will check mine now!!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

hmmm thats weird i'll have to look


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

I should probably mention that I've had my car for about 6 months now, with almost 9k kms, but still.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

wow will keep and eye on mine, none yet. had car about 5 months.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a pic if you get the chance...


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Rust never sleeps.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I know this probably sounds a bit over the top, but when I get a new car, I go all around it and coat any exposed fasteners with a bit of *Rust Stop™*. I use a small artist's brush and just coat the fastener. The stuff dries clear if there is no corrosion and will keep those cadmium plated screws and bolts from rusting for a long time. 

Jim


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I know this probably sounds a bit over the top, but when I get a new car, I go all around it and coat any exposed fasteners with a bit of *Rust Stop*™. I use a small artist's brush and just coat the fastener. The stuff dries clear if there is no corrosion and will keep those cadmium plated screws and bolts from rusting for a long time.
> 
> Jim


Thanks for the tip Jim, I might try that.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that "rusting" _should_ be covered under these "Limited Warranty" items:

*New Vehicle Limited Warranty*
*Sheet Metal:*
• *Corrosion* coverage is for the first 3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first.
• *Rust-through* coverage is for the first 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever comes first.

...so, it might come down to whether they call it *corrosion* or *rust-through*.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Rust-through is when there is an actual hole in the sheetmetal caused by rust. Might fall under the corrosion category.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looks sorta like the _wrong_ screws (_ie:_ non-galvanized or non-plated) were used.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow I should check mine, if the dealer starts saying thats not a big deal and to just ignore it tell them your concerned about the rust running down onto your chrome and paint and destroying your clearcoat and paint job. Or you could just replace those screws yourself.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...whatever you do, do NOT simply "paint over" those rusty screws as they sit, entombing the rust under whatever 'sealant' you use (*Rust-Stop*™, etc.), because if you do, they're rust-in-place and you'll _never_ be able to remove them (should a lamp burn out) without *dynamite*.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that "rusting" _should_ be covered under these "Limited Warranty" items:
> 
> *New Vehicle Limited Warranty*
> *Sheet Metal:*
> ...


Also, "Sheet Metal" vs. screw/fasteners...


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think I'd back one out, match it and replace them with a SS or galvanized/etc...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just went and checked the wifes' LTZ and all four screws are bright and shiny, like SS (but I'm not 100% sure).

...of course, this is sandy *Arid-Zona*, not *Snow-land* Canada.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...just went and checked the wifes' LTZ and all four screws are bright and shiny, like SS (but I'm not 100% sure).
> 
> ...of course, this is sandy *Arid-Zona*, not *Snow-land* Canada.


Lol.

I think I might give the dealer a call and see if I can book the car in next weekend. I know its nothing and I can replace them myself, but it's under warranty, I might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I was stationed in Argentia, Newfoundland, Canada, many, many, many years ago.

..._horizontal _snow-fall during the winters!


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

I washed my car last week and I noticed one of my license plate light bolts is corroding. The other looks like new. I will be 'requesting' a new bolt at my next service.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine are rusty too.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, I can see that its annoying. How much more would it cost to use screws that don't rust? 
Some may not think that is a location with rust issues, but it is. This past winter my trunk handle area was always coated with road salt.


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

I would change thoses screws for Stainless steel ones ...look around the door openning thoses screws holding the moulding in place rust eventually too.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Just checked mine... no rust at all and my Cruze had lots of salt on it this winter.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

My VW Jetta's were like that; I was somewhat surprised. But I figure that since Murphy's Law applies to me pretty strictly, every bolt/nut/screw I try to remove will be rusted. Maybe it ain't just me.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody have a parts listing that shows the size of those? I would like to order some stainless steel ones if possible.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

same problem on my wife's cruze. the screws should be stainless. the lenses also has the "rust oxide" on them from the screwa rusting. screws probably made in china.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Anybody have a parts listing that shows the size of those? I would like to order some stainless steel ones if possible.


same. I checked mine last night because of this thread and there's no rusting, but I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Thanks for the tip Jim, I might try that.


Clear nail polish is another trick.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Checked ours before I came in to work and no rust to report..


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

One screw is rusting on the license plate lights and one wiper is rusting and the paint on it has lifted a little too ... 

I'm going this Wednesday to have the suspension crunching noise and steering wheel swooshing noise fixed (hopefully)(2nd time I'm going for that, I hope it's the last) and will show them the rust ...


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to update on this, I finally took my car in the other day, dealer has two new lights ordered for me. They're not just replacing the screws.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Just to update on this, I finally took my car in the other day, dealer has two new lights ordered for me. They're not just replacing the screws.


I'd say that's great customer support!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I am having the exact same issue. One of the two license plate light cover screws have rusted. What could be causing this? I have a 2011 Cruze LT with RS package.

I am thinking water might go through the spoiler fixation holes and into the light covers. I am worried rust will spread more on long term.

Thank you for any comments!


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I am having the exact same issue. One of the two license plate light cover screws have rusted. What could be causing this? I have a 2011 Cruze LT with RS package.
> 
> I am thinking water might go through the spoiler fixation holes and into the light covers. I am worried rust will spread more on long term.
> 
> Thank you for any comments!


Not sure, but mine doesn't have a spoiler and had the same issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I am having the exact same issue. One of the two license plate light cover screws have rusted. What could be causing this? I have a 2011 Cruze LT with RS package.
> 
> I am thinking water might go through the spoiler fixation holes and into the light covers. I am worried rust will spread more on long term.
> 
> Thank you for any comments!



gt_cristian,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you? They should be able to assist you with this concern. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Stacy,
Yes I did take it to the dealer to replace those screws but in the end they forgot to do this repair. I will get back to them when I'll do my oil change.

They did the gas tank recall, modified my coolant tank and replaced a bad speaker. I also asked them to look at the A/C which is making a noise (louder then the engine at idle) from time to time when ON or OFF.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi Stacy,
> Yes I did take it to the dealer to replace those screws but in the end they forgot to do this repair. I will get back to them when I'll do my oil change.
> 
> They did the gas tank recall, modified my coolant tank and replaced a bad speaker. I also asked them to look at the A/C which is making a noise (louder then the engine at idle) from time to time when ON or OFF.
> ...




gt_cristian,
Thank you for the update on your concerns. I would like you to continue to keep me posted on this concern. If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> Just to update on this, I finally took my car in the other day, dealer has two new lights ordered for me. They're not just replacing the screws.


Hi VictoryRed08, 

I noticed the same thing after the winter with mine (after 9 months of owning the car). Got some new Stainless Steel screws and they are still good with no signs or dulling or discolouring. I would replace the screws in the new lights the dealer is getting for you with SS to prevent the discolouration from happening again. The screws used are the same kind as the ones used for the license plates and the will corrode in our Canadian winters. 

Noticing that our shinny lug nuts on my wheels (16" 5 spoke) are dull and spotting. I should probably get those replaced with some lockers and ust keep the original ones for my winter wheels. Gotta love salt, sand and whatever else they put on the roads to help us drivers lol.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I checked mine and they are all clean, no rust at all.

I was wondering, do you guys think it's at all possible these screws were rusty "before" they were even put in?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaycruze said:


> I checked mine and they are all clean, no rust at all.
> 
> I was wondering, do you guys think it's at all possible these screws were rusty "before" they were even put in?


Dab some oil on the screws.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Exterior-use *Stainless Steel *(expensive) and *Galvanized* (less-co$tly) screws do NOT *rust*--_cheap_ *steel* screws not intended for exterior-use DO *rust*!

Apparently GM, Lordstown, OH, can't tell the _difference?_


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if this reported missing spot weld in the inside passenger fender lip that is the supposed reason for water getting into people's trunk on the Cruze has any connection to why people's licence plate screws are rusting and the licence plate lights are becoming oxidized on this car?!


----------



## landrystephane92 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine were rusted (noticed during Easter weekend), I just cleaned the lights and put stainless steel screws, cost about .25$ for both screws. I called and filed a complaint about it also.


----------

